
Scientists model mass gatherings, identify the risks of large crowds - Mz
http://www.upi.com/Science_News/2016/11/22/Scientists-model-mass-gatherings-identify-the-risks-of-large-crowds/6731479828499/
======
drallison
The source paper (accepted but not published):

Emergent structural mechanisms for high-density collective motion inspired by
human crowds Phys. Rev. Lett. Arianna Bottinelli, David T. J. Sumpter, and
Jesse L. Silverberg

Abstract: Collective motion of large human crowds often depends on their
density. In extreme cases like heavy metal concerts and Black Friday sales
events, motion is dominated by physical interactions instead of conventional
social norms. Here, we study an active matter model inspired by situations
when large groups of people gather at a point of common interest. Our analysis
takes an approach developed for jammed granular media and identifies Goldstone
modes, soft spots, and stochastic resonance as structurally-driven mechanisms
for potentially dangerous emergent collective motion.

